# Adium Can Not Connect



## pepita (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello everybody! I am having problems with adium and also lime wire. I did connect with these programs without a problem in the past. But some weeks ago, this two stoped working in my mac. Limer wire simply does not connect and adium display a message: "socket is close". Other ftp programs as speed download, mail and internet borwsers(firefox) are working normally.

I can receive mails on my entourage program, so is not a conection problem. I did erase the hard drive and reinstall the OS system, but again everything works BUT the lime wire and Adium. Any ideas? how do I locate sockets? how do I repair the problem. Please explain in simple way because I am very dumm with computers hehee. 
You can contact me by e-mail. Thank you very much.


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, if Adium doesn't work you can try ichat.


----------

